# Canine charm



## DeBelle (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree with you that some dogs indeed have a quality I call charm. My red apricot spoo Mikkwa has charm in my opinion. She is the lowest dog on the 'totem pole' as far as her older half sister is concerned. Yet she is the one that often licks the eyes & ears of Nakia, said older sister & Cheyenne, her full sister litter mate. 

Mikkwa has to make sure all dogs are accounted for. And she is totally devoted to me, I often call her my 'velcro puppy' (she is 4 1/2 yrs old). Mikkwa is the one of the three that will prance around & throws her head back in a coy-come hither way her two sisters don't seem to have. 

With her charming way only Mikkwa can display, she makes me smile & I can't help but love her. She is a real charmer in the dog world, my world. Yes it is hard to describe but not hard to see!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Very true. I think Swizzle is loaded with charm. He is packed with personality and very loving. I think part of his charm is that he approaches people and experiences with such gusto.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I think Maddy is charming. She is often so naughty, but she has such joy! She's a busy, busy girl but often in the middle of her usual activities (checking out what the cats are doing in the house, looking out the window at any block activity and also patrolling the perimeter of the yard is very important to her, popping her head under the fence to see what the neighbours are doing), she'll bounce back to me and give me a wiggly wag of the tag, a big grin and a little kiss on the ear. Then back to her busy day. Even when she digs a big hole in the wink of an eye, she's hard to be mad at because she does everything with such joy! And she loves everyone and everything.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This is charm! And she definitely uses it to get away with stuff!! 








[/url] LOU CLOSE UP MODELING by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, I recognise all of those - the little tail wiggle just for you, greeting people as valued friends, the head tilted just a little to one side...


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Petitpie "People" Charm*

Originally posted by *FMJ*:


> I am hard pressed to define it [Charm] - an ability to make people and dogs feel valued and needed? To make them feel better about themselves? To make people smile no matter what? The dictionary definition ("The power or quality of pleasing or delighting; attractiveness") only begins to describe it - a quality we all know when we meet it, but find very difficult to describe.


The definition of Charm is an interesting question to ponder, whether in canines or people. For me, Petitpie is the epitome of this pleasing quality of Charm. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Originally posted by *FMJ*:
> 
> 
> The definition of Charm is an interesting question to ponder, whether in canines or people. For me, Petitpie is the epitome of this pleasing quality of Charm. HerdingStdPoodle


Thank you HerdingStdPoodle for that sweet sentiment about my beloved Petitpie.


----------

